

RealNetworks- the beginning of the fall? - ALee
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/business/28stream.html?_r=1

======
jonknee
Beginning? I doubt most internet users still know they exist. RealPlayer is a
distant memory for most.

------
vaksel
Good, they deserve it.

